

Best discount rate for credit card processing - ashleyreddy

So I'm looking for a good rate for cc processing, not a gateway.  For my last biz I used to pay 2.25% + $0.25 per transaction for V/MC.  Whats the going rate nowadays?  Is there better terms for low dollar transactions? My average monthly per transaction will be &#60;$10.00.
======
thinkcomp
My startup is trying to solve this problem, minus the cards.

FaceCash = 1.5% flat, no other fees. <http://www.facecash.com>

We've calculated the average rate of some of our merchants by adding up sales
volume and fees and then dividing fees into volume. It comes out to 3.2%.

